# do sulcata tortoise lay eggs not being with mate?



## surie_the_tortoise (Jan 13, 2013)

I know green iguana females can lay eggs never being with a mate i wanted to find out if female sulcata can or will do the same thing?


----------



## surie_the_tortoise (Jan 13, 2013)

no one knows ?


----------



## Baoh (Jan 13, 2013)

Yes to the first question. Sometimes yes. Sometimes no.


----------



## wellington (Jan 13, 2013)

Yes they can. They can also hold sperm for several months and or years and still produce fertile eggs.


----------



## RedfootsRule (Jan 13, 2013)

"Never being with a mate" the key word. If its never been in contact with a male, then the eggs are not viable. They can, however, lay infertile eggs without a mate...


----------

